# Pedigree & Caesar



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi!

When I bought my puppy home, the previous owners had fed her pedigree (dry food) and Caesar (wet food) since she was born...i read online that those two brands are not that great...in fact, not healthy and is comparable to mcdonalds for humans haha....the Caesar specifically.

I feed Tori a total of 2 bowls of dry food and a few spoonful of Caesar mix in there a day...I am concern if that is enough nutrition?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Personally I wouldn´t feed any supermarket brands to my fluff, I have read a lot of negative stuff about them. I cook for my fluff for most of his meals and give him Eukanuba dry food once a day. 

I think the ladies from America will be able to give you better advice, since we don´t have most of the brands available there, sadly.

Good luck with your fluff!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Please consider transitioning your new fluff to a premium food! It is so important to their health. There are so many great choices available. Fromms, Wellness are both great foods and there are even fresh, freeze dried, raw, frozen choices that are even better and carried by most pet stores.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I like blue buffalo my self but there are sites that well let you the best food.. The ladies here can tell you the site (sorry I forgot them).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There is a "sticky" at the top of this forum with great suggestions for food. If you feed kibble, be sure and moisten it with water so that your dog gets enough fluids. (they don't drink enough on their own).


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Two bowls? How much is in them? A pup should get about 1/4 cup kibble 3 times a day. Check with your vet for correct amount.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have experience with Ceasar. This is what my daughters yorkie mix was eating his medicine in when we first got Izzy. It has coloring in it. I switched their food to Fromm after finding this forum. But I had a few containers of the Ceasar left. I had packed one in her bag and when we were on a long outing I gave half of it to her mixed with the Fromm Dry food. The next morning I gave her the other half. By the afternoon, within 24 hours, she had tear staining. All the hard work I had put into keeping her tear stains out and one little container of Ceasars and it was all undone. I gave the other containers to my uncle for his weenie dog.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Please don't feed Pedigree or Ceasars. I would rather see you feed Purina then I would Pedigree. I bet you have access to lots of nice dog boutiques that sell quality foods. I prefer Fromm, when it comes to kibble and I prefer their Gold Canned line.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hate to say it but Pedigree and Ceasar, throw it out or use it for furtilizer.. True it's better than Beneful or Dog Chow or even worse.. Wal-mart Ole Roy... I wouldn't use store brand at all...
BTW I saw a bag of Ole Roy, $20 for a 30 lb bag,I remember when that stuff was $8, holy cow! 
Love to your babies!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with the above posts. After trial and error - I free feed Natural Balance - I have no issues with tear staining at all -


----------

